# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Proficio, rehabilitation robotic arm, Barrett Technology Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Barrett Technology Inc.

medical.barrett.com

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Proficio with VirtualRehab Games"

October 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Proficio is the new robotic arm of Barrett 

Published on Jan 14, 2015




> Proficio is a robotic arm designed for neuroscience research with a wide range of tools that allows the user to feel and experiment different haptic sensations.

----------


## Airicist

Barrett Technology Proficio

Published on Oct 19, 2015

----------

